# Worst General Contractor Ever



## SL-DRYWALL (Mar 18, 2007)

I can understand If a person is having probelms with crews littering the jobsite, but 500 buck fine is just way too much , I could see a face to face meeting and stiff warning , along with a fine to the crew causing the probelm , Just enough to put out the message. 
Throwing junk around and not taking care of your own mess is really poor , and it does not look good to any potiental customers driving around the area looking over the homes. Its part of taking care of the person giving you work so you can have more work in the future. 
Thats not to say work for an azz, that is just covering your own azz .


----------

